# Geo's Nutrition to Size



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Well as some may or not know, i competed at the UKBFF Scottish on the 26th May, where i took the Classic Class title, out of 11 Athletes, the idea was to get into some serious condition, i weighed in at 87.5kg(192lbs) on the day, my max was 91kg. With the Help of Weeman and Rab, who took me through my diet/prep this year the plan all came together as we planned.

1st Place with an Invite to the Brits.  Words can describe how i felt when he announced the winner. 

I like setting goals, and my next realistic goal is 250lbs, or just over 17.7st. Currently im 212lbs with abs. The one thing i've learned over all my years is that consistency with Training, food, and simple gear use is the way forward. It takes time, there is no shortcut unless your a genetic freak. Here is this journal i will document pretty much everything as i go, when possible.

I will be aiming for 6/7 meals per day.

Macros at present are 300p, 300c, 100f this will change as Brian see's me and add's some more macros in. 

Training will be 5 days, Wed/Sun off

Trying to bring my weak area's up, mainly arms and legs

Cardio is @ 3x25mins treadmill, 5min walking, 5min running, 5min walking, 5min running etc.

Gear will be

Test(750mg max)

Deca(500mg max)

ghrp/cjc 3x100mcg per day

Slin 4iu after every meal

Methyl 1 1x tab per day

Thats is guys.... Nice and Simple

Looking forward to getting this up and running as its been ages since i've done a journal, and can't wait to see what results i get with coming off prep, and the rebound phase.

Here is a couple of vids i have done, with regards to food, and how i prepare when going to work.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Excellent videos mate, not watched them with sound as at work but as you know i never know what the hell your saying anyway when we speak on the phone.

Congratulations on classic champ, big things to come mate im sure!!!!!!!


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Training tonight was back and calves. Felt strong even though i've not trained back heavy in ages.

Close grip pull downs

chin's

bent over rows using dumbells, but lying incline of a bench

rope pulls downs, concentrating on contraction of back

Calves

seated calves raises 3 sets heavy

standing calve raises 3 sets heavy

Meals so far

6.30am Scoop Liquid aminos

M1 - 80g oats, 2 scoops USN Choc Whey, coffee,

M2 - 5 eggs, 6 bacon, 3 Slice Burgen toast bread, Low Fat Yoghhurt

M3 - Pre Workout 2 Lean Burgers, 3 rice cakes(with Nuttella) Fuji Apple

M4 - pwo 65g Wheetabix wheeto's, 2 scoops Choc USN whey(all mixed with full fat milk) 1 scoop Mutant Rehab(in water)

M5 - 220g Lean beef with casserole veg(done in slow cooker) 1 Bagel

M6 and M7 later


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Loved the videos mate. Very informative. Get some training vids up ASAP!!!


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Suprakill4 said:


> Loved the videos mate. Very informative. Get some training vids up ASAP!!!


i will when i get my icrap fixed, those vids i shot using lins ipad1 lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Geo said:


> i will when i get my icrap fixed, those vids i shot using lins ipad1 lol


Excellent. I need to take my iphone 5 to apple this weekend it's knackered. Biggest pile of cr4p phone I've ever had for reliability.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

I'll be following, really like the videos mate.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

so late night was chest/tri's

weight has settled at 212lbs, still with abs, and still showing vascular on legs and upper body.

incline bench

2x warm up 10kg

3x working 100kg 9 reps

seated press

3x working stack 9 reps

Incline fly's

3x working 24kgs 9 reps

pec dec fly

2x failure half stack

Tri's

Vbar 3x half stack slow and controlled concentrating on squeezing tri's

over head rope

3x half stack 15eps

one arm rope

3x failure

Meals

M1 80g oats, and 2scoops USN whey

M2 Eggs, bagel

M3 4 rice cakes, 1scoop USN whey

M4 60g cocopops, 2 scoops whey, 1 scoop mutant rehab

M5 Eggs, bagel

Today, is Legs  time to bring them up.


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

well done on the show mate... great result!! :thumb:

Subbed....


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Subbed, keep the videos coming they add a great touch and love nutrition based vids!


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Spragga said:


> well done on the show mate... great result!! :thumb:
> 
> Subbed....





SamG said:


> Subbed, keep the videos coming they add a great touch and love nutrition based vids!


cheers guys,

new video i'll do tomorrow.

OK so tonight was leg day

hack squat

2x warm up sets

3x working 10reps 5 plates per side. First we have done this in a while, so taking our time getting our strength back up, i do not want a tear. 

Incline leg press

3x working sets 15 reps.

leg extentions

3x working sets

Lunges

one foot on a bench for balance, then lunge down, 3 sets

Hams

3x lying leg curl(hams were done at this point, as they started to cramp) so left it be at this

Meals

M1 - 1Pk streaky bacon, 2 wholemeal bagels, 5 eggs

M2 - 80g oats, 2 scoops whey, full fat milk

M3 - 2 Bananas, 2scoops Chained amino's

M4 - 2 scoops Extreme build and recover(full fat milk) 1 scoop mutant Rehab

M5 - 2 Lean burgers, swede and carrot mash

M6 - @ 10pm tub tesco cottage cheese, half tub Tesco coconut Yoghurt


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Awesome mate will be following!

Where in Scotland you from?


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Mark2021 said:


> Awesome mate will be following!
> 
> Where in Scotland you from?


kilwinning, ayrshire dude


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

All looking good mate. Is strength shooting up post diet?


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Suprakill4 said:


> All looking good mate. Is strength shooting up post diet?


it is mate yes, i just dont want to diving right into as my tendons won't be able to handle it, baby steps, and little bits of weight added each session now.

weight has settled at 210lbs with abs, legs still seeing vascular through them, which is always good, got another 4 wks of adding weight them im doing a mini 8 wk diet leading into our holidays in September. So will lean up for that


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

MINI 8 week diet lol. Just spend the time getting bigger mate you'll still be in good nick for a holiday.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

I looked up the Mutant Rehab stuff, looks like a solid formula, might add it to my PWO.


----------



## Loz_w4 (May 13, 2012)

Good Vids!! Now I know how I can prepare for work also  good luck with packing the size on!


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Suprakill4 said:


> MINI 8 week diet lol. Just spend the time getting bigger mate you'll still be in good nick for a holiday.


yeah i will be, but i want that freaky looking look at him look, lol as i'll be pretty much comp ready, give or take a few lbs. 



Cronus said:


> I looked up the Mutant Rehab stuff, looks like a solid formula, might add it to my PWO.


yeah its not bad mate, time will tell to see if its good, i know one thing though make sure you take it right after training, i.e mixed up on the spot with cold water, as when you mix it up, leave it then train, then neck it, it tastes rank. colder the better imo



Loz_w4 said:


> Good Vids!! Now I know how I can prepare for work also  good luck with packing the size on!


thanks, yeah its simple when you know how, only takes max 1hr. People can't understand this, but spend 40mins on FB and stuff, size will come with consistency thats the one thing i've learned


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Geo said:


> yeah i will be, but i want that freaky looking look at him look, lol as i'll be pretty much comp ready, give or take a few lbs.
> 
> yeah its not bad mate, time will tell to see if its good, i know one thing though make sure you take it right after training, i.e mixed up on the spot with cold water, as when you mix it up, leave it then train, then neck it, it tastes rank. colder the better imo
> 
> thanks, yeah its simple when you know how, only takes max 1hr. People can't understand this, but spend 40mins on FB and stuff, *size will come with consistency thats the one thing i've learned*


YEP!!! I remember your last threads years ago about how to grow at work and people come up with all sorts of excuses that they dont have the time for it. bull****! in 90 minutes from getting up, ive done 30minutes cardio, cooked all my rice, chicken and veg meals for the day at work, prepped shakes, snacks, loaded my six pack bag, bathed, moisturised (lol) and ironed all clothes and dressed and out the door and sometimes get a little extra time for a tug after the bath lol.

Prepping food is extremely easy! i find eating it harder than that!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice journal, love the videos keep them coming!


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Yesterday was my day off, thank god as legs were trashed. Today there even more trashed, hams, glutes tight as a dolphins blow hole, and both quads feel like i've been shot in them hahaha. cardio was a struggle today, very slow pace with the dogs. lol

Meals yesterday -

6.30am 1 scoops whey in water

M1 - 90g oats(last in box) 2 scoops whey, FF Milk, coffee, Apple, Vits

M2, M3, M4, 1kg of home made Chilli

M5 - Home made Breaded chicken Breast, Garlic Mash, sweetcorn

M6 - 4 muffins, 1/2 tub coconut Yoghurt

Snacks i had cravings for some biscuits yesterday, first in a long time, 1pk oeros, 1pk caramel wafers, some kitkats. 

Today is shoulders/Bi's

Also got an Appointment for my Lower back at a private clinic as im getting some serious pain now where i had L4/L5 fused together in 2009, pain killers(solpadol) are getting me through it, but dont want to use them long term. see what the Ortho say's?


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

So yesterday was shoulders and Bi's

Arnold press (45secs rest) as you get tired the rest period increases

50 reps 12kg > straight into Front raises

40 reps 10kg > straight into Front raises

30 reps 8kg > straight into Front raises

20 reps 6kg > straight into Front raises

10 reps 5kg > straight into Front raises

Front raises straight bar

50 reps 10kg

40 reps 10kg

30 reps 10kg

20 reps 10kg

10 reps 10kg

Bi's

EZ Bar of Cable Pulley

50 reps 60kg

40 reps 50kg

30 reps 40 kg

20 reps 30kg

10 reps 20kg

Shoulders and Arms DEAD!!! Couldn't even pick my nose, lol

6.30am 1 scoop whey in water

M1 - 90g oats, 2 scoops usn whey, Grapes, coffee

M2 - 6 Eggs, 2 slice cheese, 1 wholemeal bagel

M3 - Breaded chicken breast, 2 small baked potatoes, 4 slice low fat cheese, 25g pine nuts

2 Scoops Chained Amino's

M4 - 2 Scoops mutant Rehab, 60g wheeto's, 2scoops USN Whey

M5 - Breaded chicken, 2 nan bread

M6 - 1 Scoop IGF-1 in FF milk


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Geo said:


> yeah i will be, but i want that freaky looking look at him look, lol as i'll be pretty much comp ready, give or take a few lbs.
> 
> yeah its not bad mate, time will tell to see if its good, i know one thing though make sure you take it right after training, i.e mixed up on the spot with cold water, as when you mix it up, leave it then train, then neck it, it tastes rank. colder the better imo
> 
> *thanks, yeah its simple when you know how, only takes max 1hr. People can't understand this, but spend 40mins on FB and stuff, size will come with consistency thats the one thing i've learned *


This is what I have learnt, I will ALWAYS prep my food properly now even during offseason it makes you so regimented you can't fail! Like you say it's just time you would spend with feet up watching TV anyway!

Great physique and vid's are cool, keep'em coming


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Some bl00dy high volume there mate! Is that your preference? How's the back?


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Suprakill4 said:


> Some bl00dy high volume there mate! Is that your preference? How's the back?


not really, were just doing couple weeks high stuff, then back to heavy low reps, keeping it simple, keep changing it, etc. What were doing now is starting off with like abs, calves first then a big body part.

As abs and calves always get neglected. Back is ok, using the tennis ball trick everyday to try and releive some tension in it, into Ross Hall soon see if they can see anything as i'll demand a MRI. was speaking to Pscarb and he said he gets injections, as he has the same degenerative disk disease problem as me, so going to ask about that procedure. 

But as it stands other than, im injury free


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Geo said:


> not really, were just doing couple weeks high stuff, then back to heavy low reps, keeping it simple, keep changing it, etc. What were doing now is starting off with like abs, calves first then a big body part.
> 
> As abs and calves always get neglected. Back is ok, using the tennis ball trick everyday to try and releive some tension in it, into Ross Hall soon see if they can see anything as i'll demand a MRI. was speaking to Pscarb and he said he gets injections, as he has the same degenerative disk disease problem as me, so going to ask about that procedure.
> 
> But as it stands other than, im injury free


Sounds good mate. Have you got a foam roller? I LOVE mine especially for quads glutes and back. Works brilliantly.

Sounds interesting with the training, get yourself primed for some hevy lifting!!! My calves are always first in my routine now and what i do on them is utter agony but working as they are growing pretty well now.

Much planned for the weekend?


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Abs and back yesterday

Over head decline bar bell sit up

5 x 12 reps

Lying bench Knee raise curls

5 x 12 reps

Back

seated machine row

4 x 12reps super set with

Seated low pulley machine Rows

4 x 12 reps

One arm Machine High Row

4 x 12reps super set with

Rope pull downs

4 x12 reps

Shrugs

5 sets full stack 15 reps

6.30am 1 scoop IGF-1

M1 - 80g oats, 2 scoops USN whey

M2 - 6 Eggs, 4 slice low fat cheese, 1 wholemeal bagel

M3 - 220G Garlic chicken, small baked potato, 2pineapple rings, 2 banana's

2 scoop Chained Amino's in water

M4 - 2 Scoop build and recover in FF milk

M5 - 250g chicken Mayo, 300g mashed potato, Biscuits(pk of oreo's, pk of caramel waffers)

M6 - 1 sccop IGF-1 in FF milk


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Suprakill4 said:


> Sounds good mate. Have you got a foam roller? I LOVE mine especially for quads glutes and back. Works brilliantly.
> 
> Sounds interesting with the training, get yourself primed for some hevy lifting!!! My calves are always first in my routine now and what i do on them is utter agony but working as they are growing pretty well now.
> 
> Much planned for the weekend?


not tried the roller dude no, might try it, everything that helps is worth a shot. Yeah priming us for some lifting, plan is hitting our crap parts hard and heavy first, and our good parts maybe even once per 12 days, weak area's 2x per week

nothing today except chilling is ****ing down here today, im having to drag even the dogs out to go walks, hhehe.

tomorrow i've wedding stuff planned with Lins, off to see venue's and stuff. Then superman with the lads at night. 

What about you?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sounds good mate superman looks brilliant.

The foam roller is amazing get one ASAP and there's an app for iPhone how to hit each muscle group for novice then advanced. Don't be brave and hit the advanced straight away lol. It's agony on the IT band!!!

I've been working all day and still am. May go cinema tonight for fast 6 but doubt it. Me and Leanne training push tomorrow and then I'm tinkering with the motorbike and then prob take it out for a while


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

So over the wknd i take off, just loads of food and some time with Lins and to chill.

Yesterday we did chest, bi's

incline dumbells, worked up to 45kg for 10reps, felf real strong on this so will push for more next week as i aint done these for about 6 months.

incline fly's

Flat bench

kneeling down cable cross overs

Bi's

seated machine curl

seated dumbell curls

rope hammers(at head height)

M1 - 80g oats, 2scoops whey, apple

M2 - 200g chicken, small baked potato, 1 banana, 2rice cakes, 25g pine nuts

M3 - 200g chicken, bakes potato, 3 muffins with cheese, some biscuits

M4 - 2 Scoop Chained Amino's

M5 - 2 Scoops build and Recover

M6 - 200g chicken, bakes potato, 1 tin creamed rice, biscuits

M7 - wheeto's with 2 scoops choc whey


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Diet looks nice meat. Wheetos mmmmmmmmm. Was that with choc whey over it?


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Suprakill4 said:


> Diet looks nice meat. Wheetos mmmmmmmmm. Was that with choc whey over it?


Choc wheetos with choc whey and FF milk.

Been using this and also build and recover EOD. So I don't get bored.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Geo said:


> Choc wheetos with choc whey and FF milk.
> 
> Been using this and also build and recover EOD. So I don't get bored.


I'll have to give you the recipe to my homemade pizza, beautiful and perfect Marcos for PWO.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Cronus said:


> I'll have to give you the recipe to my homemade pizza, beautiful and perfect Marcos for PWO.


Pizza for postworkout ?!? Gimme gimme gimme!!!


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Well unless you have a bread maker (got Panasonic SD252 off ebay for £10, amazing machine) you'll have to make the dough by hand.

*Homemade Pizza*

140g Allinson Wholemeal Seed & Grain Bread Flour

100g Asda Tomato Puree

1 Tin Tuna (altern inc ham, bacon, chicken etc....)

150g Green Giant Sweetcorn

100g Sliced Mushroom

50g Jalapenos

50g Green/Red Peppers

100g Weight Watchers Cheese

Top with varios Spices (I use either chilli or Italian mix)

Macros = 1000kcals, 90g Pro, 115g Carbs, 26 Sug, 15g Fat, 7.52 Sat


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Cronus said:


> Well unless you have a bread maker (got Panasonic SD252 off ebay for £10, amazing machine) you'll have to make the dough by hand.
> 
> *Homemade Pizza*
> 
> ...


I like that!!!!!


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Suprakill4 said:


> I like that!!!!!


me also, but thats too much had work, lol hahaha its PWO time i made this it would be the following day. lol

looks good though for a nice healthy meal when i've got time to prep it right, prob at the wknd


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Geo said:


> me also, but thats too much had work, lol hahaha its PWO time i made this it would be the following day. lol
> 
> looks good though for a nice healthy meal when i've got time to prep it right, prob at the wknd





Suprakill4 said:


> I like that!!!!!


Agreed doing it manually is a hassle but with the breadmaker it's a done deal within 10 mins. Also can make your own protein bread, blueberry/garlic/banana bread etc............ worth every penny.

It's either the pizza or rice and chilli for me.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Cronus said:


> Agreed doing it manually is a hassle but with the breadmaker it's a done deal within 10 mins. Also can make your own protein bread, blueberry/garlic/banana bread etc............ worth every penny.
> 
> It's either the pizza or rice and chilli for me.


now were talking. Will look at the bread maker bud


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Any updates or new vids here bud?


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Sorry guys, been super super busy with work, holiday and flipping weddings. All good now and have nothing in my schedule.

Will be updating shortly again, with some new stuff. 

cheers


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Geo said:


> Sorry guys, been super super busy with work, holiday and flipping weddings. All good now and have nothing in my schedule.
> 
> Will be updating shortly again, with some new stuff.
> 
> cheers


Be good to have you back posting mate!!!!!!!!


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

well this week has been my first week back since a nice 2 week break to Ibiza.

Tonight was shoulders and tri's and by god they were smashed, so much so i was finding it hard to raise my arms above my head, and also select gears when driving him, hahahah, save to say i trained them well.

As of now, im off gear. and Running a PCT, proviron, clomid, and HCG for the time being, i want a good time off before i decide on where i want to go next?

Currently sitting at 16st dead with abs, and good condition for being this heavy. My main focus is bring up legs and arms as these are my weak areas.

so i'll get posting with how i tend to address these.  over the next period of time


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

All sounds good mate. You and Linz ok?


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Yes mate, all good. Date for wedding is 5th Sept 2015. So every penny is going towards that now, 

So little update, PCT is going well, feeling good, strength is still good, no loss in it, in fact im actually lifting heavier, pretty much bang on 100kg with abs still showing, So i happy.

Was out with lads drinking last night, first in about 7 months, id rather spend my cash else where, but now and again, i'll have a wee blow out, drinking just not interest me.

So plan now is run up to xmas see how much i can get on, and then decide after new year if i wana compete again? i do wana step on stage at the brits, missed it this year due to a Holiday, and also after doing 4 shows in the space of 10 weeks, and a 7 month prep, it took its toll.

So back to the grind, heavy ass smart lifting, plenty foods, and rest to grow.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

So all is going well, my weight is steady now at 97.5kg, this is me off gear now for 8 weeks, so i reckon its all out my system. Defo feeling it now as my strength has dropped, and DOMS jesus getting them bad now. And taking me a little longer to recover now, trying to use lots of foods and also simple supplement use, to get recovered quicker.

BCAA's

protein

glutamine

Omega 3's

VitC

B6

Warrior Greens

Maltodextrin

Training i've switched up to, low volume, heavy weight for now, and im defo feeling a different kind of pump and also different Doms. Doing a 2 on, 1 off at present.

6 simple meals im running, plus a pre, intra, pwo with carbs and aminos in and around training time. Im not having any urges to eat anything i shouldn't but if i do have the urge, then i'll have it.

Im going to run a cycle after Xmas, so im trying out a new Lab called Neuro Pharma, its been getting some good results up here in Scotland, so as i had some spare cash about i stocked up on the stuff, so i had it ready to start after the new year. Pic below is not all for me, before you ask, myself and a mate are running the same cycle. pics are of TrenA and white dbol tabs 20mg. Last ones i used were BD pink 5mg ones which gave me bloody heart burn so had to come off them. Looking for to these ones 

Anyway thats it, if i can get my weight to hit 100kg, off gear, i'll be in a good place come the new cycle, so lets see if i can eat and train my way there


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Geo said:


>


Any updates mate. How's training etc?


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Currently taking 2 weeks off bud. This is my last week. Away with work all week. Then back to training a week today.

I had lost motivation over the past while. Hence I took some time off. So once I'm back from I'm getting right back into it.

Another 4 weeks off then bloods done. See what they say? And then dying to try this new lab.

Fingers crossed I can hit 17st with training and foods plus the gear going in. ?


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

So little update:

All was going well, had my PCT sitting and started it, then things got in the way, and i totally start forgetting to take my stuff, so as a result, i crashed. Was only when speaking with @Suprakill4 that he said how is your PCT going, penny dropped, the reason why i was feeling crap, and 0 motivation. So running PCT up until xmas. Im feeling loads better now, motivation is back, appetite is ok(really want this back more than anything) sex drive coming back also. Morning wood is returning.

I got my bloods taken last night, and blood pressure taking, prob not a good idea to do it after training heavy shoulder and tri's blood pressure was 134/86. So as the girl took my blood, i went all light headed, took a good 5mins for me to recover.

So if all goes well with my blood work, and results then i'll be running my cycle in Jan


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Geo said:


> So little update:
> 
> All was going well, had my PCT sitting and started it, then things got in the way, and i totally start forgetting to take my stuff, so as a result, i crashed. Was only when speaking with @Suprakill4 that he said how is your PCT going, penny dropped, the reason why i was feeling crap, and 0 motivation. So running PCT up until xmas. Im feeling loads better now, motivation is back, appetite is ok(really want this back more than anything) sex drive coming back also. Morning wood is returning.
> 
> ...


So the extra pct protocol gave you working well? Good. You plonker lol.

Blood pressure is good mate especially seeing as was post workout!! Be interesting to see what blood tests come back like. Bet you can't wait to get back on cycle.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Suprakill4 said:


> So the extra pct protocol gave you working well? Good. You plonker lol.
> 
> Blood pressure is good mate especially seeing as was post workout!! Be interesting to see what blood tests come back like. Bet you can't wait to get back on cycle.


yup all working well,  yeah it should be a lot lower, but since i had trained, it was up slightly, i did tell the girl this, she says not to worry about it. Yeah bloods im looking forward to, considering i was on for about 6 months. Be very interested  will keep ya posted.

Yeah can't wait till im back on, will have loads of mojo back for motivation and growing, see if i cant break the 17st mark ?????


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Geo said:


> yup all working well,  yeah it should be a lot lower, but since i had trained, it was up slightly, i did tell the girl this, she says not to worry about it. Yeah bloods im looking forward to, considering i was on for about 6 months. Be very interested  will keep ya posted.
> 
> Yeah can't wait till im back on, will have loads of mojo back for motivation and growing, see if i cant break the 17st mark ?????


You'll p1ss 17 stone I would imagine?

My bp is about 140/75 at the minute which isn't too bad on cycle.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Little update:

Got my blood results last night and well im healthy as an Ox. I was on gear for 7 months, while doing my Prep for this year. test, tren, deca, winny, clen, t3's, fat burners, everything was in Range except this little lot, which im not too bother about. These were the only things that were out,

Urea 11.7 Range is 2.5-7.8

Creatine 126 Range 50-120

eGFR 50 Range 60-70

Test Level 10.0 Range 11-36

Triglicenide 2.50 Range 0.84-1.94

HDL Cholesterol 0.92 Range 1-1.5

These bloods were taken about 2 weeks ago, and i've been Off since September. So end of Dec i will have been off for 3 months. Pretty happy with the results tbh. 

Last night i managed to pull/tweak my shoulder/chest arm pit tie in, dong flat bench(yes i know STUPID as i always do Incline no idea why i did it) So today iv started using ghrp see if i can't speed up recovery 3x 100mcg per day. Weight has increased to 100kg now, as i've now managed to get 6 meals in me constant for a good while.

Be looking to start my new cycle in Jan which i have sitting here already, just need a few more little things to pick up, slin, GH, some more Proviron, and HCG. to Run through it. Excited to start, but im kicking myself for the little injury i picked up, as im always careful


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

little update:

So i went to see the Surgeon about my elbow, told him what had happened, he then proceeded to give me a shot of cortisone in my elbow with a blue. He proceeded to change the direction of the cortisone going in 4 times, so it got to the affected area ok. Once that was done, with taking the blue out, he stabbed the area 5 times, according to him it creates more blood into the area for healing and to prevent it again. This was 2 weeks ago, week off training to heal it surgeon orders. Glad to say its feeling bloody great. SO............................

I started my cycle 1 week ago, been saving it up for 6 months ready to start, bloods were good, so at present im running

NP Tri Test

NP TrenE

NP Dbol

NP Mtren

Im not gona post doses, as i can't be bothered explaining myself to people who will frown upon it, or say its not enough. I started at 215lbs, now sitting at 225.6lbs, so im pretty happy with that. Sex drive has shot up, along with Strength, pumps are good and im getting really good DOMS now. Im running 6 meals a day 300p, 300c, what ever fats.

Supps im using im keeping it very simple

Glutamine

Creatine

Aminolast

warrior greens

VitC

Multi Vit

With 4ltrs of water per day. As yet no real side from the Test/Tren combo im running just now, except the sex drive. So happy with where i am at present, see if i can't make some decent gains, arms and leg much needed.


----------



## Dannycost (Jun 16, 2014)

How did the np go? Iv just started np dbol. And test e and wondered what you thought bout the dbol. Ta @Geo


----------



## Dannycost (Jun 16, 2014)

How did the np go? Iv just started np dbol. And test e and wondered what you thought bout the dbol. Ta @Geo


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Dannycost said:


> How did the np go? Iv just started np dbol. And test e and wondered what you thought bout the dbol. Ta @Geo


Its went bloody well dude, got myself up to 235lbs, with me being 230lbs first thing in the morning, and this is by far the leanest i've been, i've got one more week of the cycle to run then its a PCT. with me being off till Nov where i will start another cycle and stay on as i'll be prepping for the 2015 scottish season.

All the oil i've used from NP have been pip free and good **** imo, and will be sticking with the brand in future, as its worked for me. The dbol killed my appetite though, but all dbol brands do this for me, so i usually stay away from orals, only orals i will use will be winny and var which don't kill my appetite.

So with the cycle i ran, i put on a cool 20lbs which im happy with.

Hope that helps dude. @Dannycost


----------



## Dannycost (Jun 16, 2014)

Sounds good. I'm only 5days in so nothing drastic from the dbol yet, should be feeling it by Monday from previous dbol brand experience. Just the waiting kills me lol... I know maybe you won't post your dosage but I'm doing 40mg dbol and 500test, thinking of throwing in var for the last 6-7 weeks, clearly your an experienced user and of this brand so wondered your input.. Any name of yours to look out for, for the 2015 comp? Also Also just a quick one did you do much cardio throughout ur week? I tend to do hit training twice a week on my non training days, but thinking it may be damaging to my gains compared to if I was doing some sort of steady long based cardio @Geo thanks


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

i'll post my dosage if someone asked dude, i dont mind tbh.

what ya mean name for 2015 comp?

only cardio i do is walk my dogs 3x per day @ 40mins per session. This aint hard work though. other than that i don't do any cardio. In saying that Monday i started doing 20mins cardio, 1min walk, 1min run on my home tread mill. This has seriously made a huge impact to my eating this week, its went through the roof. So it will be kept it now.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Geo said:


> i'll post my dosage if someone asked dude, i dont mind tbh.
> 
> what ya mean name for 2015 comp?
> 
> only cardio i do is walk my dogs 3x per day @ 40mins per session. This aint hard work though. other than that i don't do any cardio. In saying that Monday i started doing 20mins cardio, 1min walk, 1min run on my home tread mill. This has seriously made a huge impact to my eating this week, its went through the roof. So it will be kept it now.


What doses you running bro?

And I'm very intrested in this home made tread mill any pics


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

bail said:


> What doses you running bro?
> 
> And I'm very intrested in this home made tread mill any pics


hahhaha not Home made. Home Tread Mill, you must of read that wrong dude.

Doses were

1.2g test, then tapered up to 1.6g, then 2g mark. this was kept high all through cycle.

TrenE was 800mg's per week but had to drop it, as i couldn't handle the sides. it was dropped to 400mg's which was my limit. And felt really comfortable on this dose,

Deca was 1g per week(which i now know Deca does jack all for me)

Mast 1g per week, which made me lean, and a lot harder looking visually.

My PCT which starts July will consist of

HCG, Clen, Winny, Tamoxifen, VitC, and a drug called Menopur which i've got access to 

PCT will last for about 10weeks, then its back on cycle short burst doses, i'll post up what im running nearer the time, when i sort it all out 

All in all i felt great on cycle, no sides except the clen, no gyno at all, lifts went up, weight went up, and packed on good amount of weight.

Hope that helps dude? @bail


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Geo said:


> hahhaha not Home made. Home Tread Mill, you must of read that wrong dude.
> 
> Doses were
> 
> ...


Haha I was thinking homemade treadmill this guy is onit lol,

Sounds like a good cycle, he'll of a lot if gear lol but I like the honesty,

Tren e I can't go anywhere over the 400mgs,

I noticed you'll be including winny in your pct can you recover on this


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

bail said:


> Haha I was thinking homemade treadmill this guy is onit lol,
> 
> Sounds like a good cycle, he'll of a lot if gear lol but I like the honesty,
> 
> ...


YES, the dose is too small that i'll be using max 10-20mg a pop for win. The HCG is used to stimulate leydig cells which in turn will send a chemo message to pit gland telling it to upscale LH and FSH production. The winny is to aid with prevention of bf as it can be stored quickly during pct. No more no less!


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

if anyone is interested i'll post up my PCT protocol ?


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Geo said:


> if anyone is interested i'll post up my PCT protocol ?


Yeah mate I would like to see what you have in mind for it?,

Also in your last cycle I noticed you used a high dose of

Deca, ever thought bout using high eq just read a article by mile arnold

He mentioned how the drug is useless until you hit the gram mark,

And the sweet spot is around 2g where it's far more effective

Than deca etc run at high dose


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

bail said:


> Yeah mate I would like to see what you have in mind for it?,
> 
> Also in your last cycle I noticed you used a high dose of
> 
> ...


Yeah its planned for my next cycle bud, boy i train with is trialing 600mg of it and is defo liking it a lot, size and appetite are defo growing. i'll post up PCT later just down beach with the dogs lol

ps got the article about the EQ?


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Geo said:


> Yeah its planned for my next cycle bud, boy i train with is trialing 600mg of it and is defo liking it a lot, size and appetite are defo growing. i'll post up PCT later just down beach with the dogs lol
> 
> ps got the article about the EQ?


http://www.ironmagazine.com/2012/boldenone-realizing-its-full-potential/

Quite a good little read if you get time bud, talks bout diminishing returns at 3.5 grams lol


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

In 

Nice vids in opening post, enjoyed them :thumbup1:


----------



## DuncRx7 (Feb 7, 2014)

Looking brilliant man, good to see some locals bossing it! How often are there shows in Scotland? I want to attend one as a spectator to see what's what. Then hopefully compete in one in a few years down the line! The meal bag looks so useful, might actually help me eat my meals as I'm sick of dodgy warm meals at work.



Suprakill4 said:


> Sounds good mate superman looks brilliant.
> 
> The foam roller is amazing get one ASAP and there's an app for iPhone how to hit each muscle group for novice then advanced. Don't be brave and hit the advanced straight away lol. It's agony on the IT band!!!
> 
> I've been working all day and still am. May go cinema tonight for fast 6 but doubt it. Me and Leanne training push tomorrow and then I'm tinkering with the motorbike and then prob take it out for a while


What's the app called? I have one beside me and not used it yet!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

DuncRx7 said:


> Looking brilliant man, good to see some locals bossing it! How often are there shows in Scotland? I want to attend one as a spectator to see what's what. Then hopefully compete in one in a few years down the line! The meal bag looks so useful, might actually help me eat my meals as I'm sick of dodgy warm meals at work.
> 
> What's the app called? I have one beside me and not used it yet!


Hi mate it's called foam roller techniques.

If you want a bag like that go with the ISO bag all day long.

I've had a six pack bag and iso bag and the six pack doesn't last long.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

There are 4 scottish show running from April > End May. Dates will be confirmed later for 2015 season.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Some Little clips i put together of Girl Louise who i prepped for 2 shows this year, she came a long way, hope you guys like them?

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152423305445813&set=vb.622100812&type=2&theater






And this bottom one is the 3 of us prepping for Next Years shows, which i managed to make kinda funny, sometime this stuff gets too dam serious, im trying to bring back how the Sport should be, helping each other


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

Just had a read through this thread excellent progress and a very good read m8.

I'm hoping to do my first show in May 2015 any tips for prep?

Also what kind of compounds would you suggest for a show m8?


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Ripping it up said:


> Just had a read through this thread excellent progress and a very good read m8.
> 
> I'm hoping to do my first show in May 2015 any tips for prep?
> 
> Also what kind of compounds would you suggest for a show m8?


Drugs side of things is a mine field dude, if you don't know what your doing?

Last year i used

TestP

MastP

TrenA

EQ

Winny

Var

Clen

T3

Dose wise it wasn't a lot due to them being fast acting, i just jabbed 1ml of each im sure(would need to check notes) Mon, Wed, Fri. This year though im going to be experimenting with other drugs that i have access to, and doses will be higher.  Gota see what works best for you imo.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

So here is my PCT protocol -

Week 1 - 3xhcg @ 1500iu Mon, Wed, Fri

2 tamoxifen (one am and one pm).

2 winstrol tabs a day (no more just using as an anti e),

1-2 clenbuterol every day (take as far away from training time as possible)

Week 2 - same HCG as week 1, 1 tamoxifen a day, 2 win. (No clen)

Week 3 - half the dose of HCG, 1 tamoxifen, 2 win, 1-2 clen per day

Week 4- no HCG, 1 tamoxifen, 1 win, no clen per day

Week 5 - 1 win, 1-2 clen per day

Week 6 - completely clean.....

Week 7 as above ready for next course to start at

week 8. Additional to above: buy taurine tablets and take as directed this will offset cramps from clen.

Up your vit c to 1-2grams a day (no multi vit)

Menopur(still to get this) once i have it i'll explain how i intend to run it.

Ok now the fun part -

So my friend who is going to prep me for next years show's has arranged this for me.

I've arranged for you to be assessed at Glasgow Uni. Prob about mid august! I'll get them to water sub weight ya!! This is THE most accurate way to measure exact muscle weight. From this the lad (PhD student in sports exercise) will define your exact metabolic rate. He will also take a small muscle biopsy. This allows him to see what fibre type you're made up as we are all different in %'s. Depending on those results we alter training type, rep range etc etc.....

I can't frigging wait to get all this done, finish off PCT then back on a cycle we're discussing just now


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Congrats on the win mate.Very interesting thread :thumbup1:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Muscle biopsy. Wtf!!!! Lol.


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

I read that you inject 4iu slin after ever meal why not before? looking great by the way mate


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

lukeyybrown1 said:


> I read that you inject 4iu slin after ever meal why not before? looking great by the way mate


I've actually changed this to 4iu after breakfast, and 4iu pwo. I just prefer doing it, when there is food in me. No other reason than that.


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Geo said:


> I've actually changed this to 4iu after breakfast, and 4iu pwo. I just prefer doing it, when there is food in me. No other reason than that.


fair enough mate obviously seems to be working for you as your looking great


----------



## DuncRx7 (Feb 7, 2014)

Suprakill4 said:


> Muscle biopsy. Wtf!!!! Lol.


In theory if he can get accurate results he could look to make some serious gains from changing the reps/sets to suit his body. Science!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

DuncRx7 said:


> In theory if he can get accurate results he could look to make some serious gains from changing the reps/sets to suit his body. Science!


Yeah would be great to see the results of this and how changing training style works for him.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

All will be documented on here guys, be interesting to see the results, as potentially it could go against all what i've been doing, which might take a bit of getting used to?

Suppose if i don't try it, then i won't know. 

Last jab of NP TT400 is today, thank god, as im sick fed up of jabbing now, hahahah.

Food has been going awesome, 6/7 meals per day now, meals 1-4 protein, carbs, little fats. meals 5-7 protein/fats only  weight now is 235.4lbs heaviest i've been so a gain of 23.4lbs on this cycle, not bad, not bad at all


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Very nice gains mate!

Interested in your results after being assessed.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Mark2021 said:


> Very nice gains mate!
> 
> Interested in your results after being assessed.


Be interesting dude. Kinda like a Bpak way to grow. Love the Science part.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

23.4lbs of gains fcuking hell. Was it a 6 month cycle! Lol.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Suprakill4 said:


> 23.4lbs of gains fcuking hell. Was it a 6 month cycle! Lol.


5 month dude, it should have been 4 month but i was lazy with jabs and stuff, etc, so weeks missed was added on to end of cycle. Next time will be bang on, pretty happy with gains, not bad eh


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

This whole science side of things you're delving into is all very interesting mate, will defo keep checking in for updates


----------



## chris4aka (Sep 15, 2008)

Great thread this!


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

So today is my last shot of TT400, keeping in GH nd slin this week, then that stops also. PCT will start in a few weeks, as the test leaves my system i'll time it pretty much right for the pct to start, 10weeks running this, then i'll see how i feel? If need be i'll stay off longer, as i pretty much know that if i stay of anywhere between 4-6 months then the gains i get going back on are pretty insane.

Anyone else get these sort of results, kinda like the body soaks up all the gear, good food, and hard training all into one, to get Max gains.

Brings into question, is it wise to stay on? Time on = Time off? Cruise then a another big cycle? who know's?


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

wee update -

So last jabs were about 5mins ago, NP TT400. Also 5iu GH, 3iu Slin, the GH and slin will be dropped this sunday, As i want to completely clean my system out.

Cardio is added in at 15mins per day walking fast on treadmill, this has dramatically increased my Appetite, No question. Training is 4/5 x per week.

Booked into Glas Uni, to get Muscle Biopsy and Get dropped into the Water tank to get Bf, muscle mass all measured. By that time i'll have dropped some weight due to gear being out my system, fullness will be gone, and i prob wont be able to get as a pump as im used to.

So all very interesting over next few months, after that looks like i'll be doing short burts cycles, will update soon as i know more.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Bl00dy interesting stuff mate. How long underwater? I can only hold my breathe for 25 seconds lol.

How's things in general mate. Not spoke to you in a long long time!!


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Suprakill4 said:


> Bl00dy interesting stuff mate. How long underwater? I can only hold my breathe for 25 seconds lol.
> 
> How's things in general mate. Not spoke to you in a long long time!!


i don't hold my breathe, lol prob just up to my neck i reckon.

yeah good mate, long time eh. still got your number so will text ya. all good though, married next year, training going well, lots of gains, prep starts Nov, so yeah all is good. u?


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

just back from getting a massage, jesus h Christ that was painful, loads of knots in my back, which are now gone, but i feel dead and totally drained, defo gona use this girl again for Prep, i feel if i can get 2x deep tissue per month all through prep it will make a massive difference to how i pose, and also definition imo. She found a small tear between my pec/shoulder tie in tendon, did this doing flat bench ages ago, looks like it will need more work on. This is why i dont flat bench, that tie in is prone to snap and cause problems.

trained arms tonight, im finding now when i train upper body im getting blood coming to the surface of my skin, as im getting blue patches all over me, good things dunno? bad thing dunno either, either way it look pretty friggin awesome


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Geo said:


> i don't hold my breathe, lol prob just up to my neck i reckon.
> 
> yeah good mate, long time eh. still got your number so will text ya. all good though, married next year, training going well, lots of gains, prep starts Nov, so yeah all is good. u?


Yeah drop us a text. Marriage eh!!! Fcuk that.... Lol. I'm good mate. Just plodding along as ever.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

So small update:

2nd week into PCT and OMG i feel as though im back on my first test cycle, my libido is through the roof, Lindsay asked me i thought you we're off cycle, i said i am, lol

Still strong chest was tonight, and on DB incline press im easily pressing 45kg's stayed at this weight as carrying my elbow injury still healing. Leg was monday and that was heavy leg press. Im feeling great, mood is great, only thing i can see is, im tired through the day even when driving, i have to keep busy.

Once the PCT is over, it looks as though i'll be doing SHIC courses, 6 weeks. Talking it through with Richard who is prepping me, should be interesting as i have done SHIC's in ages.....

Weight stable at 230lbs now, so 5lbs dropped, looking tighter round the midsection. Food going down well, so maybe thats helping keep my weight where it is, we'll see once i get more into the PCT.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

forgot to add, i had my GH tested in a Lab, and it came back all good. it showed that yeah it was GH but didnt give me the per iu value, so least i know that it will work. Also the water i was using in the amps came back as being contaminated, so i binned them all, and got some off the local Exchange local to me where they provide all steriod users pretty much what they need to be safe


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Looks good mate. Poor Linz. Lol!!!


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Geo said:


> forgot to add, i had my GH tested in a Lab, and it came back all good. it showed that yeah it was GH but didnt give me the per iu value, so least i know that it will work. Also the water i was using in the amps came back as being contaminated, so i binned them all, and got some off the local Exchange local to me where they provide all steriod users pretty much what they need to be safe


What gh you using bud?


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Bluetops dude.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

So after a good chat with my friend we have decided on a cycle. Below is what i will run once my PCT is fnished. At present its going great, weight has stablised at 230lbs, still lifting heavy as poss, and getting some good pumps and DOMS, eating is going well also, no set plan, but eating as clean as poss with a few treats on top if i want?

Im trying to concentrate on a more mind to muscle connection with negatives, i seem to be getting better doms with negative training at present. Be so interesting to see after the muscle biopsy what kind of training will suit me.  As you can see below we've put a lot of thought into the cycle, i really wana try go all out for next years shows, try and get as much mass on a poss, the goal is classic class, but potentially i could be well over my weight limit for this, need to wait and see and go from there, on stage at 191lbs, if i can hit 200lbs stage weight, be over the moon 

Week No.

1	TBol 50mg per day - 7am, 11am, 3pm, 7pm, 11pm

2	TBol 50mg per day - 7am, 11am, 3pm, 7pm, 11pm (10mg per timeslot)

3	TBol 50mg per day - 7am, 11am, 3pm, 7pm, 11pm

Mon - 400mg Eq, 400mg test

Wed - 400mg Eq, 400mg test - all taken as early as possible in morning.

Frid - 400mg Eq, 400mg test

Sun - 400mg Eq, 400mg test

4	Winstrol 50mg per day - 7am, 11am, 3pm, 7pm, 11pm.	(10mg per timeslot)

Mon - 400mg Eq, 400mg test

Wed - 400mg Eq, 400mg test

Frid - 400mg Eq, 400mg test - all taken as early as possible in morning.

Sun - 400mg Eq, 400mg test

5	Winstrol 50mg per day - 7am, 11am, 3pm, 7pm, 11pm. (10mg per timeslot)

Mon - 200mg Eq, 400mg test

Wed - 200mg Eq, 400mg test

Frid - 200mg Eq, 400mg test - all taken as early as possible in morning.

Sun - 200mg Eq, 400mg test

6	Winstrol 50mg per day - 7am, 11am, 3pm, 7pm, 11pm.	(10mg per timeslot)

Mon - 200mg Eq, 400mg test

Wed - 200mg Eq, 400mg test

Frid - 200mg Eq, 400mg test - all taken as early as possible in morning.

Sun - 200mg Eq, 400mg test

7	Winstrol 50mg per day - 7am, 11am, 3pm, 7pm, 11pm. (10mg per timeslot)

Mon - 100mg Eq, 400mg test

Wed - 100mg Eq, 400mg test

Frid - 100mg Eq, 400mg test - all taken as early as possible in morning.

Sun - 100mg Eq, 400mg test

8	Winstrol 50mg per day - 7am, 11am, 3pm, 7pm, 11pm.	(10mg per timeslot)

Mon - 100mg Eq, 400mg test

Wed - 100mg Eq, 400mg test

Frid - 100mg Eq, 400mg test - all taken as early as possible in morning.

Sun - 100mg Eq, 400mg test

9	Winstrol 50mg per day - 7am, 11am, 3pm, 7pm, 11pm.	(10mg per timeslot)

Mon - 200mg Tren A, 400mg test

Wed - 200mg Tren A, 400mg test - Tren A taken an hour before workout

Frid - 200mg Tren A, 400mg test as usual for Test

Sun - 200mg Tren A, 400mg test

10	Winstrol 50mg per day - 7am, 11am, 3pm, 7pm, 11pm.	(10mg per timeslot)

Mon - 200mg Tren A, 200mg test

Wed - 200mg Tren A, 200mg test - Tren A taken an hour before workout

Frid - 200mg Tren A, 200mg test as usual for Test

Sun - 200mg Tren A, 200mg test

11	Winstrol 50mg per day - 7am, 11am, 3pm, 7pm, 11pm.	(10mg per timeslot)

Mon - 200mg Tren A, 100mg test

Wed - 200mg Tren A, 100mg test - Tren A taken an hour before workout

Frid - 200mg Tren A, 100mg test as usual for Test

Sun - 200mg Tren A, 100mg test

12	Winstrol 50mg per day - 7am, 11am, 3pm, 7pm, 11pm. (10mg per timeslot)

Mon - 200mg Tren A, 100mg prop

Wed - 200mg Tren A, 100mg prop - Both taken an hour before workout

Frid - 200mg Tren A, 100mg prop

Sun - 200mg Tren A, 100mg prop

13	Winstrol 50mg per day - 7am, 11am, 3pm, 7pm, 11pm. (10mg per timeslot)

Mon - 100mg prop

Wed - 100mg prop - taken an hour before workout

Frid - 100mg prop

Sun - 100mg prop

14	Winstrol 50mg per day - 7am, 11am, 3pm, 7pm, 11pm.	(10mg per timeslot)

Mon - 100mg prop

Wed - 100mg prop - taken an hour before workout

Frid - 100mg prop

Sun - 100mg prop

15	Winstrol 50mg per day - 7am, 11am, 3pm, 7pm, 11pm.

PCT BEGINS


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

So now i've done 5 weeks pct, this is me onto my 6th week, where i will be totally clean, of all drugs. Got another 6 weeks of being clean, then i'll see where i stand. I might even stay off till Xmas, and go back on again Jan 2015 as i feel the longer i stay off the better gains i get. Weight is now 230lbs.

I got some bloods taken today, as im pretty tired through the day even if i get 12hrs kip at night, im sleeping welll, but im shattered between 12-2pm. I might have low iron which will show in the blood results. Be also interesting to see results after only 5wks on pct.

Still booked in for 22nd Aug, @ Glas Uni to get body fat checked out, and also muscle biopsy. Looking forward to Prep this year and next as i feel i've made some ecent gains now.


----------



## Unit_69 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi @Geo

What department is that at Glasgow Uni where you will be getting that done?


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

@Unit_69

you mean the fat testing and muscle biopsy?


----------



## Unit_69 (Jul 9, 2009)

Aye!


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Unit_69 said:


> Aye!


 @Unit_69

Dunno bud, its been done off the books, so havng to go in at 6pm at night. Will find out when i get there, and let ya know


----------



## sauceman (Jan 22, 2014)

Geo said:


> So after a good chat with my friend we have decided on a cycle. Below is what i will run once my PCT is fnished. At present its going great, weight has stablised at 230lbs, still lifting heavy as poss, and getting some good pumps and DOMS, eating is going well also, no set plan, but eating as clean as poss with a few treats on top if i want?
> 
> Im trying to concentrate on a more mind to muscle connection with negatives, i seem to be getting better doms with negative training at present. Be so interesting to see after the muscle biopsy what kind of training will suit me.  As you can see below we've put a lot of thought into the cycle, i really wana try go all out for next years shows, try and get as much mass on a poss, the goal is classic class, but potentially i could be well over my weight limit for this, need to wait and see and go from there, on stage at 191lbs, if i can hit 200lbs stage weight, be over the moon
> 
> ...


Why are you running 3 weeks tbol then swapping to winnie?


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

sauceman said:


> Why are you running 3 weeks tbol then swapping to winnie?


 @sauceman

never tried tbol before, so wana use that, plus dbol, oxys kill my appetite. its also because my appetite fluctuates for some reason on off season, This way if it does i have a high anti catabolic blood serum..... plus it will keep me hard through out, another thing winny will mop up any Estrogen thats present, its a good little Anti E drug too


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

So got my blood results today, 6 weeks of pct(this is my 7th) and all my values are Normal. Everything!! So pretty happy with that, wood in the morning is still good/hard libido is still good with the other half. And im still feeling epic. Weight is creeping up popped on scales today and im 234lbs, not bad for being off cycle. So another 5 weeks clean, then that will be me off 3 months.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

another wee update:

My left elbow is still giving my jip, looks like my tennis elbow is back again, right on the scar where it was operated on, seeing the surgeon again, as its been 3 months since the OP, going to see if he can shoot some cortisone in there, pretty sure its just inflamation.

On the bright side, it was chest last night, and easily pressing 50's for 10 reps, feeling strong and great at present, looks like my pct worked, i firmly believe that PCT is needed after a cycle, and there is no reason you still can't gain when on a pct if done correct.

Next week i go and get my fat taken at glas uni, and also a muscle biopsy, looking forward to it, Cycle could start Mon but going to hold off till 1st Sep i think means iv been off for 10weeks, might push another 2 see how i feel, as when im on, that will be on till after Prep,


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

So im now into week 2 of cycle, running NP TT400/EQ.

Im training one one, one off at present as i feel i have more time to recover and get more food in me basically, at one point i was training 6 days a week, for me that was just crazy, now im feeling much better with an eagerness to hit the gym on training day.  weight is stable at 230lbs, i should start to see an increase i reckon in another 2 weeks, time i sort out my eating routine.

So its now head down, and work toards stepping on stage yet again next year


----------

